# 1995 2 stroke 70 ho Yamaha



## Joowers78 (Apr 24, 2021)

Ok, here’s my problem, I can run it , I’ll stop and fish. Then go to leave and the motor will not go above so many rpms. It’s in limp mode or bogged down. I can run it like that for twenty minutes straight with no issue. It seems to run smooth. I’ve replaced the fuel pump, I’ve burped the fuel tank. I just have not clue. I can put in neutral and reverse and get that motor to scream, just not in forward. One time I was able to get it to act right after restarting it, throttling it in neautral and reverse. I’m stumped any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Impeller.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

T stat. Pop it valve.


----------



## Joowers78 (Apr 24, 2021)

T stat pop it valve?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Pre mix or does it have the oil system? Is it getting hot? Both will put you in limp mode.


----------



## Joowers78 (Apr 24, 2021)

It does have an oil reservoir, filled it with two stroke, I have ran about 15 gallons through it but it does seem to have used much if any.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Joowers78 said:


> It does have an oil reservoir, filled it with two stroke, I have ran about 15 gallons through it but it does seem to have used much if any.


If your oil float is sticking or not operating correctly it could be causing it to go into limp mode. You usually get an audible alarm too but not sure on the older models. Mine is a 2000 and I have a 2006 and 2008 as well.


----------



## Joowers78 (Apr 24, 2021)

Joowers78 said:


> It does have an oil reservoir, filled it with two stroke, I have ran about 15 gallons through it but it does seem to have used much if any. The heat horn had gone off twice after letting it sit for a little while it idles.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If it’s hitting the hot horn it will go into limp mode.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If it’s hitting the hot horn it will go into limp mode.


This is what I was trying to say. But realized just now I was speaking like a caveman. Sorry have a newborn and sleep doesn’t exist now.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

At what rpm range are you being capped?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Check the entire length of the pink and gray wires.

Another possibility is you are losing a cylinder after the warmup.


----------

